# Just aint what it use to be like????



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry the picture is not all that great. Aggie with a bird. Ended up being a hen....









My friend Orson's nephew with his very first Rooster. He just turned 10! 


The days take. We hunted til about noon. We moved 9 Roosters and a few hens. I had one of the worst days of shooting I ever have. I missed the first 3 Roosters produced, off point, within inches of me! Missed 5 total this day!!! Whiffffff! X's 5! We should have had 6 birds in the bag but we lost one with 4 mutts running around???? 
Jeter got her first taste of Phez. She got in on some of the early action and in no time she had her own bird pointed, just happen to be the Rooster we ended up knocking down but not finding.



Since the opening I have made it out a couple more times. Monday I hunted Desert Lake & the Game Farm in Huntington. I figured that there could be a good chance the crowds left a few planted birds. Well... I think me and my dogs covered it pretty well. We never moved a bird but I did find a pheasant release box right smack dab in the middle of the Huntington area! Found very limited sign of birds in the each area and suprized I did not see many spent shells??? I did find millions of **** and human tracks all through the country. So I guess what the humans didn't get the ***** do. I can't help to think if we did something with the ***** that the population of birds would rebound a bit???





OK switching gears... We made a trip out for the all mighty Chukar. Although we did not see any I feel good that I did hear them. Me and the dogs made a effort to locate them some time after hearing them but I think they had moved on. The reason we did not go right after them is there was a nice feller hunting Big Horns in the same area. I figured his hunt was much more important than mine. Not to mention he is a bird dog type guy.. If you call having Pointers a bird dog!!!! His son posts on the here under ivideowildlife... Anyway nice guy.

I didn't get a ton of pictures... but this is my Year old pup Jeter. She is really turning out to be everything I want in a dog. She is a very strong powerfull pup with a above ave nose (seems like it) She is a bit bigger than some of the females I have had. I love her disposition as she really wants to please me. I really love she will get down in the nasty and act like a pig. This has paid off for her with a couple of hen finds, but I also like when she gets in the open and wheels on out there. The verdict is still out if she is going to be a trashy dog and chase deer and rabbits. She leaves the house cat(s) alone so far and she just watched a few deer run out front of us... Really I wish she would have gave chase so I could have sent a message.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You talk like you are one old sum beech! BTW happy 40th, you are old!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You talk like you are one old sum beech! BTW happy 40th, you are old!


 Just me kinda boobin about bird numbers. I really could care less about killin one, but I do like to get the mutts into birds...

I am going to make a change though! I am the new owner of some of them dog proof **** traps!!! I have a good idea if I thin out some of these ***** the birds will have a better chance.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice looking pup TAK. I think if hunters got much more proactive about killing all predators all through out the year, they'd see bird numbers bounce back fairly quick. My turkey population is up by around fifty from the last couple years at my club. I kill a ton of fox and ***** though. Trap all year and call them in most days I am home. If I'd only gotten bobcat tags too!!! And when will they stop protecting hawks!! Seems next to every forth fence post and under every big tree is chukar, turkey and blue jay feathers.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

sweet looking dogs and birds....


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

pelican said:


> Nice looking pup TAK. I think if hunters got much more proactive about killing all predators all through out the year, they'd see bird numbers bounce back fairly quick. My turkey population is up by around fifty from the last couple years at my club. I kill a ton of fox and ***** though. Trap all year and call them in most days I am home. If I'd only gotten bobcat tags too!!! And when will they stop protecting hawks!! Seems next to every forth fence post and under every big tree is chukar, turkey and blue jay feathers.


And a hawk on every third fence post or every second power pole.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hear you guys about the predator numbers and birds. I saw more red foxes this year than all the red foxes I have seen in other years in my life combined! The surprising thing is where I was seeing these things. I used to see a few out in the valley around farms but I never saw them up in the mountains. All the foxes I saw this year were up in the mountains! It seems like every other time I went up the mountain I saw a fox or two. Wanna guess how many grouse I saw on the mountain this year? One! With all the time I spent on the mountain this year I saw one freakin' grouse all year! Correlation with the high fox numbers perhaps? Yes, I believe so. Next year I will have a gun in my truck every time I go up the mountain.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Next year I will have a gun in my truck every time I go up the mountain.


Nice concept!!!!


----------

